# Now I have two LGDs!



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

I posted a while back with the sad story of loosing my first LGD. Soon after, I did find a well started 9 month old pup and wouldn't you know, 15 minutes after sending the money by paypal to reserve him, I got a call from a friend who knew of someone who wanted to either give away or shoot her 4 year old female. 

That's when I decided I needed another dog since they do work best in pairs. I discussed what I knew of the possible problems associated with the older dog with the breeder of the young dog, and she gave me some sound advice on how to go about integrating both of them and dealing with what might be a problem later on. Long story short - I followed her advice and now I have two wonderful dogs, one from a reputable breeder who is willing to advise me if I have any problems, and one that was essentially a rescue.

So here they are, Zeki (the Anatolian cross) and Angel Babe (the Pyrenees) on the home page of my web site, just scroll down to about the middle of the page.
http://www.freewebs.com/calmgentledairygoatfarm/

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Why did the previous owner want to shoot the dog? I sure hope she works out for you!


----------



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

The previous owner wanted to shoot the dog because she had been unsupervised during 3 kiddings and killed newborn baby goats. She's absolutely fine with newborns after being cleaned off, but with birthing goo and blood on them she is not. They caught her doing it with the 4th one, beat the sugar out of her and chained her to the front of the house trailer with only 6 to 8 feet of a half circle of space for 4 months because they hoped to get some puppies out of her before getting rid of her. 

When I picked her up to take her to the vet for a spay she was skeletal and only 65 pounds with a frame that probably should be carrying another 20 pounds, hidden by stinky matted dirty fur. After the spay I boarded her with my trusted dog groomer who also has a very clean boarding kennel until the stitches were ready to come out. She's now looking much better, is still skinny but gaining weight, and has more energy. Sometimes she will race around and play with Zeki for a short time. On guarding and bonding with the goats she is marvelous. 

I breed for all my kiddings to occur during a 2 to 3 week period in March and am there for every birth which takes place in my kidding stall. Knowing her history, I will be watching very carefully during that time, but I think she will be ok with supervision and guidance.

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------

